# Buying a Spanish registered vehicle in the UK



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

I can anyone tell me if they have purchased a Spanish registered car in the UK and driven it back to Spain? And if so are there any hidden cost implications? also Is it possible to check a Spanish registration plate online to see if it has no outstanding fines etc? And how easy is it to do a name change on a vehicle in Spain? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Flavos said:


> I can anyone tell me if they have purchased a Spanish registered car in the UK and driven it back to Spain? And if so are there any hidden cost implications? also Is it possible to check a Spanish registration plate online to see if it has no outstanding fines etc? And how easy is it to do a name change on a vehicle in Spain? Thanks in anticipation.


Some companies in UK will do the whole process for you.

Remember though that you will still have to pay the transfer fee. Also make sure that the lights have not been altered to UK spec.

There are sites where you can check for fines (multas) but this is NOT exhaustive as a friend of mine can show! You also need to check that there is no finance on the car.

Before driving it back, make sure it has an ITV and (somehow) make sure that the tax is paid. I don't know how you can do the last one though - other than by checking for a receipt.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

you can ask a gestor to run a check on the vehicle number plate to check, fines, tax paid , etc.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Unless you are saving an absolute ton of money (and even then you'd have to ask why) there seems no sense in doing this. You won't technically be allowed to drive it in the UK so whilst it might seem an attractive option to avoid perceived higher prices in Spain the hidden costs of doing it will probably render any saving useless.

I looked at that, and other foreign registered cars before i moved over but in the end bought a British car and matriculated it for 500€. The right hand drive isn't a problem so I'd think very carefully before doing it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Flavos said:


> I can anyone tell me if they have purchased a Spanish registered car in the UK and driven it back to Spain? And if so are there any hidden cost implications? also Is it possible to check a Spanish registration plate online to see if it has no outstanding fines etc? And how easy is it to do a name change on a vehicle in Spain? Thanks in anticipation.


Yes. I bought a Spanish plated vehicle in the UK from a reputable dealer. Once in Spain I had it transferred to my name, a simple and cheap process as the dealer had all the documents from the previous owner. It had a valid ITV and tax had been paid.

It is not illegal in any way, technically (?) or in fact. There are insurance companies which provide cover for such vehicles on foreign plates driven by British owners living abroad. These policies are expensive so I took out cover for three months then insured with Linea Directa here.

My son used to keep a Landrover in the UK on French plates. It was taxed and tested according to French requirements and he kept it garaged and drove it only when he and his family made trips to France for skiing or visiting friends.

You can check for unpaid fines on your Spanish reg vehicle by googling buscamultas. I do it regularly just in case I got a fine I didn't know about.


----------



## FourRings (May 12, 2014)

My cousin bought his LHD Spanish Q7 from here and then drove it back to Spain.

Company was Kilrush down in Surrey. I'm not sure how much of the paperwork they did for him but obviously doing the whole car buying thing in English is much easier.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

I bought my Seat Altea XL in UK - LHD on UK plates but I drive backwards and forwards a lot. Realise this is not the question you have however thought I would just post my insurance situation. Just taxed it in UK with UK tax and MOT but insured in Spain - all insurance details now on DVLA database and acceptable. Liberty Seguros 282.87€ per annum with 350€ excess for any driver over 25 and 2 years experience. Fully comp and includes breakdown cover in UK, Europe and Spain (I list separately as there are different breakdown firms to contact in each country), replacement hire car cover and legal representation in Spain only. I get the car serviced, MOT etc in the UK when back.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks folks these are very informative replies.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

What about buying a non Spanish registered car (lhd) from another European country and bringing back to Spain?
It's from family so not worried about checks.
More worried about insurance?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

el pescador said:


> What about buying a non Spanish registered car (lhd) from another European country and bringing back to Spain?
> It's from family so not worried about checks.
> More worried about insurance?


You can insure it here in Spain on; A) its foreign registration or
B) on the chassis number alone. This would only usually be done when changing to Spanish plates.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks gus.


----------

